# DECOY TRAILER HELP FOR MY DODGE DURANGO 4X4



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

OK HERE IS MY PROBLEM I HAVE A DODGE DURANGO AND I AM DEBATING WHAT KIND OF TRAILER TO GET DUE TO MY TOWING CAPABILITIES. tHE TRUCK IS 4X4 AND IS RATED TO PULL 6,000 LBS. A 6X10 I THINK IS TO SMALL. TRALER WEIGHT IS 2570. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT KIND OF TRAILER TO GET. i HAVE 10 DOZ. MIX OF FULLBODIES, GOOSE SHELLS AND SILOS, WITH ROUGHLY 4 DOZ MALLARED FULL BODIES. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I think you would only be able to go with a single axle 6 x 12. I had a explorer with a V8 and it wouldnt do very well pulling the trailer that was 6 x 12. That is why I bought a big new pick up and 7 x 14ft trailer. A 6 x 12 will fit all of those things and give you a little room in it. But dont expect to get a quad in there too.

With all my decoys and quad I needed atleast a 14ft trailer. Here is a picture of my 7 x 14ft with 60 Bigfoots, 3 Power Hunters, and 15 Dozen Real Geese. The trailer Is only half full but not with other gear and the quad.


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont plan on putting a wheeler in the trailer. I dont own own yet. I am moving to kansas here come early jan. and i am looking to get a trailer for the purpose i can be mobile to move around the state and go to nebraska to hunt. I am in the military so just looking at some different ideas.

My question to you is. did u have any type of decoy storage rack. i am looking at 10 dozen goose decoys and a total of 10 dozen duck decoys total that i would possibly transport.


----------

